# Auto Steering Beta



## laheyth (7 mo ago)

They pushed this last download, I tried it and I dont see any effects.
I have tried crossing the yellow line....nothing, drift to the shoulder , no attempt at correction
Any other experiences?

With it off, I was driving back from Tampa, on I75, and I had 3 phantom "corrective steering for your safety" alarms, but felt no correction, and I think their software is getting worse, not better
Please just fix the phantom braking issue.
Tom


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Are you pressing the right stalk down 2x in a row to put the car in in AP or FSDbeta? One push is only traffic assisted cruise control (TACC).


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

I think that you are talking about one thing but the subject is another. 
I'm any case, there are settings that need to be set for both of them. 
As well as I can remember, the lane drifting is set to notify only, those are the notifications that you for. If you turn the option on, then you will get the steering correction. It's not much. 
In any case it isn't easy to fake the car into doing it. Just about anything that you do, the car sees it as intentional. But it really does work when it needs to. 
This is a safety feature and not part of the self driving afaik

The fsd that I believe that you got absolutely has to be explicitly enabled and is controlled by the right stalk


----------



## laheyth (7 mo ago)

no, how am I supposed to know this?


----------



## laheyth (7 mo ago)

Thanks, I will go try it


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

When you get the car, it is a wise investment of time to go through the many menus and see what ways you can customize your experience and for each experience option, what settings are available for each.

Then, periodically, take 1 minute and go back in to review as things can change. With software updates some settings could be reset to original settings.


----------

